# Sigma alarms info



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

We have a van bitz strikeback alarm (which we are extremely pleased with!)on our scout (which we are trading in) for a cheyanne- which has a Sigma alarm on- anyone know anything about them, and do they have night time modes (or pet modes?) thanks peeps in anticipation :roll:


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Sigma Alarm*

Hi Raine, I have a sigma alarm fitted to my MH type fitted is a m34 this alarm allows me to have habitation mode, my instruction book shows that there are at least 7 types of systems so it would possibly depend on what type is fitted to your van


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks smiler, will check it out! Are you pleased with it all?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Raine said:


> We have a van bitz strikeback alarm (which we are extremely pleased with!)on our scout (which we are trading in) for a cheyanne- which has a Sigma alarm on- anyone know anything about them, and do they have night time modes (or pet modes?) thanks peeps in anticipation :roll:


Hello Raine

Ours has a Sigma alarn with central locking & it can be used while you are in the van ie overnight to protect the perimiter.

Motorhomer


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks motorhomer, thats what we want. We will miss the itty bitty red light flashing on the front of the van tho, anyone know what we can use instead! :roll:


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

get one fitted with the Sigma.
Eddie


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Raine said:


> We will miss the itty bitty red light flashing on the front of the van tho, anyone know what we can use instead!


>>>Dummy Alarm<<<

Jim


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Raine said:


> thanks motorhomer, thats what we want. We will miss the itty bitty red light flashing on the front of the van tho, anyone know what we can use instead! :roll:


Hi again

We have a red flashing light on the dash near the steering wheel when in full 
alarm mode and a constant light when in perimiter mode only

Motorhomer


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:roll: yeah but where do you get this 'dummy'? from? aye aye or should that be eye eye seeings as i be a pirate


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Raine said:


> :roll: yeah but where do you get this 'dummy'? from?


Scroll up two posts :roll:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: thanks smiler, ours is an m34 to! and hubby has been in touch with brownhills who fitted it, they were very helpful, and autotrail about the heki! :lol:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine.

We have a sigma S 34 alarm fitted. This has habitation mode, wired into the central locking, pressure pads under all door mats, extendable outside alarm loop and key pad for starter circuit, so even if you have the correct ignition key without the correct code van will not start. Had this alarm fitted at home by Phly Audio. www.phly-audio.com. Alarm has LED in the reversing light and one on the dash.

steve & ann ---teensvan.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Raine,
I have a Sigma alarm fitted to our Cheyenne, night and Pet alarm, shortcut: push the central locking buttons down, lock the habitation door (from out or in) set alarm from remote, 8 flashes and its armed. Normal arming from remote is 4 flashes.
Malc


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: thanks peeps for all your help, we pick the van up next week from nottingham :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

